# Anyone know anything about these?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Today is the first I've heard of these.

http://www.skyyindustries.com/index.html


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Interesting........never heard of them before now.:smt102


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I've heard of them for a while - They get talked about occassionally - I'd stick with Keltec, personally.

Wilson also has some god-aweful tiny polymer gun. Their gun is a South African gun that's been around a while, but was rare in America. Apparently, the gun never worked too great from the magazine review I read about it 6-8 months ago. And now Wilson has put their name on it and is marketing it here in the states.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Their made right up the road from me. I guess they are making a little money. I'll stick with my Kel-Tec as I know how they stand behind their products.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I like the safety and the layout of the pistol but I don't like compacts.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

The only way i would take the chance was if they offered something i coudlnt find elswere. Im happy with my kel-tec and i know its reliable so i would see no reason to give this one a try


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Got one about a year ago & love it. Think of a much refined and worked over K-T P-11. They have an outstanding warranty, everyone that has had any service required sings their praises and you get more gun and options than with a P-11 for the same price. For now, the major downside is finding one since they have only been in business since August of last year. There was a review of the SKYY CPX-1 in Concealed Carry Magazine a few months ago and I believe they have a link to the article posted at the SKYY web site

FWIW, I also own two K-T's -- a PLR-16 (my avatar is a PLR-16) and a P-3AT -- and have shot the P-11. Comparing a Kel-Tec P-11 to a SKYY CPX-1 is like comparing a military model 1911 to one built by Wilson or SA. The old mil spec 1911 is reliable and gets the job done, but the others have taken the basic gun, given it better fit and finish, more optional features as standard equipment and in general are a more quality product. It really boils down to a matter of degrees and they all do the job. Still, while some people drive a Chevy and others prefer a Cadillac, if I can get a Cadillac XLR Roadster for the price of a Monte Carlo ... well, I do like getting the biggest "bang" for my buck!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Their in competion with each other thats for sure. I think that's why Kel-Tec came out with the PF-9. The P-32 & P-3AT are in there own league.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

rachilders said:


> Got one about a year ago & love it. Think of a much refined and worked over K-T P-11. They have an outstanding warranty, everyone that has had any service required sings their praises and you get more gun and options than with a P-11 for the same price. For now, the major downside is finding one since they have only been in business since August of last year.
> 
> FWIW, I also own two K-T's (my avatar is a PLR-16) and have shot the P-11. Comparing a P-11 to a SKYY CPX-1 is like comparing a old gov model 1911 to one built by Wilson or SA.


Now im curious I may have to go shop around and see if I can put my hands on one. As per my earlier post Im slow to give a gun a chance till i find people i know and trust that have had some experience with it.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I noticed the add states that they are Double action only, and have integral locks.

That's two strikes against them, as far as I'm concerned.

But, like they say, what ever turns your crank!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

They appear to be better looking than Kel-Tec. I'll have to research this more.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Are they only in .380 and 9mm? A brand new company? I wonder if any show up at a crime scene? Hmmm...lot's of ??? marks for me. If I won one in a contest, I could use the trade-in cash for a proven reliable name brand handgun.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Do I vaguely remember hearing that Skyy used Keltec's design w/o paying a royalty? I think I'd stick w/ K-T.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

As I said, I own two SKYY's and two Kel-Tec's and have done side by side comparisons of both guns. SKYY's are not clones of K-T's P-11 or any other K-T, contrary to the rumors put out by some K-T fans, any more than a Kimber Tac II is a "clone" of one of Browning's original 1911's. Also, the owner of SKYY is NOT a former employee of K-T who "borrowed" their design and SKYY currently makes one gun, the CPX-1, and it's a 9mm. SKYY has a new 9mm and a 380 that are scheduled for release early next year, but they are being tight lipped about it for now.

Before all the K-T owners get bent out of shape, I hold my Kel-Tec's in as high a regard as *any* other gun I own (I have over thirty handguns and several dozen long guns) and I am not favoring SKYY over K-T. Besides, even if I did it's nobody's concern but mine. I simply hate to see ANYONE'S name dragged thru the mud when there's no good reason and the info is false. I'd do the same if the roles were reversed. :smt022


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

I read on their forum that the guns can be damaged if they are dryfired. I'm sorry but a center fire gun that can be damaged from dryfiring is not one that I want to depend on if my life is at risk.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’m still leaning toward Kel-Tec mainly because I think a safety on a DO is a safety redundancy that I don’t want or need. I have read that they may be coming out with one that has the option of safety or no safety. We shall see. I also like the light rail on the Kel-Tec.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Bigbadaboom said:


> I read on their forum that the guns can be damaged if they are dryfired. I'm sorry but a center fire gun that can be damaged from dryfiring is not one that I want to depend on if my life is at risk.


A good point since it would appear to indicate a potential problem area or design flaw. Still, I seem to recall other pistol and rifle makes/models that recommend not dry firing with an empty chamber to prevent unnecessary stress on the firing pin/spring. For example, my CZ-40P came with snap caps to use with the gun. Though the owner's manual doesn't specifically mention not firing on an empty chamber, the fact that CZ included snap caps with the gun seems to infer they would prefer you use the caps.

Does anyone else know of a gun maker that recommends using snap caps or a spent case when dry firing? Though we don't seem to hear about it that much, it would appear to be a common practice since snap caps or dummy rounds are available for almost every pistol, shotgun and rifle round made.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I noticed the add states that they are Double action only, and have integral locks.
> 
> That's two strikes against them, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> But, like they say, what ever turns your crank!


I will admit I was never a fan of DAO guns myself, but when I gave the SKYY a try, I was so impressed by the trigger, I bought it anyway and recently (this past weekend) got a second CPX.

As for the lock, I think there is a misunderstanding over the term "integral". I think of an "integral" trigger lock as one that is a permanent part of the gun, like those used by Taurus on all their pistols and revolvers. SKYY has a lock specifically designed to fit over the trigger & trigger guard of the CPX-1, but it is not part of the gun itself. Basically, they are just a nicer, custom version of the trigger locks you can buy at any gunshop, sporting goods store or Wally-World.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

rachilders said:


> As for the lock, I think there is a misunderstanding over the term "integral". I think of an "integral" trigger lock as one that is a permanent part of the gun, like those used by Taurus on all their pistols and revolvers. SKYY has a lock specifically designed to fit over the trigger & trigger guard of the CPX-1, but it is not part of the gun itself. Basically, they are just a nicer, custom version of the trigger locks you can buy at any gunshop, sporting goods store or Wally-World.


I think they are talking about the frame mounted safety on the weapon itself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bigbadaboom said:


> I read on their forum that the guns can be damaged if they are dryfired. I'm sorry but a center fire gun that can be damaged from dryfiring is not one that I want to depend on if my life is at risk.


Well, many expensive guns recommend against it - In a Beretta 92 manual I have, I have read that dry firing w/o snap caps could lead to firing pin breakage. And, I have heard from a few people that this happened to them.

Also, HK recently changed the firing pin design about 2 or 3 years ago because dry firing could break the pin on USPs. USPs have been made for many years - are all of the pre 2003 models bed ones? No.

Hell, I have seen several Glocks show up on Glocktalk - the entire breechplate broke frome xcessive dry firing - this from a gun that must be dry fired from disassembly.

After soaking in all of this, I rarely dry fire w/o a snap cap, If I do, its just 1 or 2 x.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya and one week eggs are good for you and the next week they’re not. Who knows?


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> I think they are talking about the frame mounted safety on the weapon itself.


The SKYY CPX-1 does have a frame mounted safety, like most autos other than DAO's like Glock or Kel-Tec's P-11 and PF-9. The original statement didn't mention the safety but an integal lock, which the SKYY does NOT have. I can only respond to the question as it was asked. If the gun's *manual safety * was in question, then that should be made clear. :smt115


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, many expensive guns recommend against it - In a Beretta 92 manual I have, I have read that dry firing w/o snap caps could lead to firing pin breakage. And, I have heard from a few people that this happened to them.
> 
> Also, HK recently changed the firing pin design about 2 or 3 years ago because dry firing could break the pin on USPs. USPs have been made for many years - are all of the pre 2003 models bed ones? No.
> 
> ...


I know that both the M9 and the Mark 23 are very rarely damaged by dryfiring. Special Operation team members dryfire both of these all the time.

I have an H&K USP .45 that I've had since 1994 and it has hundreds of thousands and maybe over a million dryfires on it along with over 100,000 rounds and I've never had a firearm related malfunction with it. I did break the pin that the trigger pivots on during disassembly about a year ago.


----------

